# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  First revision of my first map ever. Not super happy with it.

## supermarket cart

I posted a picture of a super quick map I drew up called Fia. I wanted to refine it a bit and nail down the general landmass. I don't really like this version of it vey much. I think I'm going to redo it a few more times before I settle on a shape I like that is closer to the original. I also want to nail down a style for specifically forests/trees, although the desert area needs some TLC.

Tips and feedback welcome

----------


## thefairyandfox

Nice map so far! I actually like the shape of your landmass and coastlines. There's some nice variation there. And I really like all the rocky bits sticking out of the ocean, and the sea creatures.

Your terrain could use a bit more detail, as you've said yourself. For the forests, maybe a bit of shading around the bottom edges could help make them pop more.

I think you're on a good path here!  :Smile:

----------


## supermarket cart

> Nice map so far! I actually like the shape of your landmass and coastlines. There's some nice variation there. And I really like all the rocky bits sticking out of the ocean, and the sea creatures.
> 
> Your terrain could use a bit more detail, as you've said yourself. For the forests, maybe a bit of shading around the bottom edges could help make them pop more.
> 
> I think you're on a good path here!


Thanks for your kind words! I'm working on a revision right now and hopefully will turn out better.

----------

